# AWK-Programmierung



## Verzeweifelt (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt angefangen in AWK zu programmieren. Meine Aufgabe ist es, eine Liste, die ich habe, zu strukturieren.

Die Liste sieht ungefähr so aus. UID= UserID

Username: x : UID : Gruppe : Vor- und Nachname ( das sind bei tausende Einträge)

Zuerst habe ich mir gedacht, das ich mir nur Username und UID  anzeigen lassen. Aber das funktioniert noch nicht mal. kA was falsch ist.

So sieht das Script aus.

#!/bin/bash

awk '{print $1;$3}' hier die datei, aus der er die daten nehmen soll

Danach soll ich die Gruppe, als Überschrift machen und alle die die in die Gruppe reingehören, drunter hängen... Ich hoffe ihr seht wie ich es an dem Beispiel meine.

Also 

12345(Gruppe)

Username UID
Username UID
Username UID

132645 (Gruppe)

Username UID
Username UID
Username UID usw usw.....

Was kann ich dafür für ein Befehl verwendet, ich weiß einfach nicht weiter?

Was habe ich im ersten script schon falsch?

Liebe Grüße

Verzweifelt


----------



## Vereth (11. März 2010)

Du musst das Feldtrennzeichen neu definieren; ein Doppelpunkt ist in der Standarddefinition nicht vorhanden. Das machst du in der Kommandozeile mit der Option _-F":"_ oder in einem Skript mit der Anweisung _FS=":"_ und kannst so bestimmen, welche/s Zeichen als Feldtrenner verwendet werden sollen.

PS: Deine Eingabedatei ähnelt stark der /etc/passwd - Datei.


----------

